# Anyone getting a new bow this year.



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Between being bored with what I've been shooting and getting older ,I'm looking at getting something else. 

Hoyt Satori looks like a good way to go or maybe some other ILF bow. Lots of great reviews on these and like the idea of being able to get different limbs and not have to buy another bow.

Might shoot one of the new Bowtecs ( never thought I'd say that ) but my friend has one and its amazing how much it can be tuned.

A new Black Widow is always on my mind but $1200 is a tuff pill to swallow for 3 pounds of wood lol. But they are great shooters.
Decisions Decisions.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

My old bow tech turns 10 this year and I think it’s time. I’ve been making eyes at the Mathews VX3 29.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Botiz said:


> My old bow tech turns 10 this year and I think it’s time. I’ve been making eyes at the Mathews VX3 29.


I'm having a hard time deciding between the V3X 29 or the 33. I currently a Drenalin LD. I've shot the 29 and liked it, but would like to shoot a 33. Had one in my hands today, but they didn't have one set up to shoot.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Nope. Just got the VXR last year. That thing shoots so well probably shoot it next 10+ years. Will be upgrading the site though. Want 2 single pins and a slider


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Does a new home made hickory long bow count?


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes. Going to ditch the crossbow and go back to stick and string this year. Havent decided yet what I will get. Crossbow is way too bulky to lug around, now that I’m trecking beck into a lot of public land in the UP. Will probably even use my longbow for the close quarters set-ups (15 yards or less). Got some practicing to do this summer!


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Nope, my Used Compound Bow I got back in 2003 that is a 1997 Model / Production Year Bow has Done all I Need and Yes It still helps me take Deer when I do my Part and Make the Shot! These Days any bow over 800.00 when all set or More is not worth it when my Current bow is tune and Good To Go as nothing needed as new; sight, rest, arrows etc If It Works Why Change? Never Followed Needing the "Latest / Greatest" to "Bow Hunt" I like what I have been using nothing special just that It Works...
Newaygo1


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Martin Looker said:


> Does a new home made hickory long bow count?


Yep.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

No new recurves for me but, I Got my wife the new Bowtech Eva Schockey Bow last week. Great shooting bow with tons of adjustment. 

While there I shot a lot of bows as well. 

The Mathew V3X is one heavy feeling bow. Both the 29 and 33.

Bowtech Solution - basically the same bow as the Eva schocky. Really surprised by how well I shot both it and the new SR350

Prime Inline 1 - wasn't for me. Gripped didn't feel right 

Hoyt Ventum 30 pro - good bow but didn't balance well for me 

Nothing screamed buy me today

Ended up just upgrading my Black Gold 3 pin Slider to a Spott Hogg 3 pin.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

My 2004 Mathews LX is going to get new strings and cables this year.

May pull the trigger on a nice recurve this year. Been getting the itch to try traditional shooting. Don’t know yet if I’ll be comfortable enough to hunt with it, but that is the ultimate goal.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

bowhunter426 said:


> No new recurves for me but, I Got my wife the new Bowtech Eva Schockey Bow last week. Great shooting bow with tons of adjustment.
> 
> While there I shot a lot of bows as well.
> 
> ...


Same here for the Hoyt . Mathews while being nice are heavy and I don't shoot them very well.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Martin Looker said:


> Does a new home made hickory long bow count?


With a name like stickbow said he'd like that the best !! I was playing around last year with best buds dad. Man I was a shooting sun of a bitch with his.. might just go and practice more with him and see how good I get. He's got a BUNCH sure he'd give me one I liked the most


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Due to some medical issues I can no longer be exposed to the cold temps of rifle season, so I'm planning on getting back into bow hunting. I haven't decided on a bow or a crossbow, but one or the other (Possibly both) will be added to my collection in the next few months. Not sure what to get as it's been nearly 30 years since I last bought one.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Zofchak said:


> Due to some medical issues I can no longer be exposed to the cold temps of rifle season, so I'm planning on getting back into bow hunting. I haven't decided on a bow or a crossbow, but one or the other (Possibly both) will be added to my collection in the next few months. Not sure what to get as it's been nearly 30 years since I last bought one.


Shoot as many as possible and avoid pushy sales people. Really don't think there is a brand to stay away from these days. Unless your talking xbows, then yes there are ones more prone to issues.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Newaygo1 said:


> Nope, my Used Compound Bow I got back in 2003 that is a 1997 Model / Production Year Bow has Done all I Need and Yes It still helps me take Deer when I do my Part and Make the Shot! These Days any bow over 800.00 when all set or More is not worth it when my Current bow is tune and Good To Go as nothing needed as new; sight, rest, arrows etc If It Works Why Change? Never Followed Needing the "Latest / Greatest" to "Bow Hunt" I like what I have been using nothing special just that It Works...
> Newaygo1


I'm looking to get a new bow because of shoulder and elbow issues. My older compounds don't cut it anymore. They are to high of poundage for me to shoot regularly.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

bowhunter426 said:


> No new recurves for me but, I Got my wife the new Bowtech Eva Schockey Bow last week. Great shooting bow with tons of adjustment.
> 
> While there I shot a lot of bows as well.
> 
> ...





Zofchak said:


> Due to some medical issues I can no longer be exposed to the cold temps of rifle season, so I'm planning on getting back into bow hunting. I haven't decided on a bow or a crossbow, but one or the other (Possibly both) will be added to my collection in the next few months. Not sure what to get as it's been nearly 30 years since I last bought one.



Do what bowhunter did. Shoot a bunch, one will say "yup"...
Didn't see Elite mentioned. Had an elite hunter. Almost didn't wanna get rid of it. Bow was a shooter....


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Would like to check out the newer Oneida Phoenix also.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

I picked up a Bowtech Solution on Sale towards the end of 2021. The deadlock cam system is legit. I had the Bowtech Insanity CPX since 2012 and yes, the difference in tunability and feel of the bows are night an day.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

NovemberWhitetailz said:


> I picked up a Bowtech Solution on Sale towards the end of 2021. The deadlock cam system is legit. I had the Bowtech Insanity CPX since 2012 and yes, the difference in tunability and feel of the bows are night an day.


That's one of the Bowtechs I'll be looking at. Also the Solution SS and Revolt.


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Two years ago, I switched from a Hoyt Defiant (70lbs) to a Bowtech Revolt X (60lbs). I really like it. I was looking at new bows this year, but I head in on Monday for an MRI on my shoulder...possible torn Rotator cuff. Looks like I'll be sidelined for a bit.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Deskjockey1 said:


> Two years ago, I switched from a Hoyt Defiant (70lbs) to a Bowtech Revolt X (60lbs). I really like it. I was looking at new bows this year, but I head in on Monday for an MRI on my shoulder...possible torn Rotator cuff. Looks like I'll be sidelined for a bit.


Sucks on the possible rotator cuff injury, have had both of mine repaired. Recovery can be brutal.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

stickbow shooter said:


> Sucks on the possible rotator cuff injury, have had both of mine repaired. Recovery can be brutal.


My uncle's in a chair to and has had to have both his done with the abuse we put our shoulders through. Hope I don't have to anytime soon


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

stickbow shooter said:


> Sucks on the possible rotator cuff injury, have had both of mine repaired. Recovery can be brutal.


How long before you were shooting again? Going with preference points for Colorado archery elk this year instead of trying to draw. It would suck to draw and be laid up with my shoulder. I'm itching to get back there and bugle them in...such a rush!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Deskjockey1 said:


> How long before you were shooting again? Going with preference points for Colorado archery elk this year instead of trying to draw. It would suck to draw and be laid up with my shoulder. I'm itching to get back there and bugle them in...such a rush!


My left shoulder took almost a year before I could even think about shooting a bow. But it had the most repairs, had torn tendons, torn labrum, rotator tear plus bone spurs that needed removed. They went in Lapascropicly ,have three scars.
The right shoulder was just torn rotator cuff with bone spurs. That one was done surgical and only have one scar about 3-4 inches long. It was about 6 months before so started shooting.

Both surgeries were done with a nerve block. The first one I was awake during the nerve block. I about came up off the table and called the doc everything but a white man. It sucked !!!!!!!!!. The second surgery I was asleep during the nerve block, much better.
Had to sleep in a recliner ( when I could sleep). PT was brutal but I feel alot better now just a loss in strength. Make sure you don't rush it and follow PT orders and you will be good.
Good luck.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

After almost 15 years of shooting old reliable, I am finally going to upgrade this year. Pretty excited, to say my current bow is outdated is an understatement.

I've always been partial to mathews bows when I've test shot, pretty intrigued by the v3x 33. Not too big on the ultra compact axle to axle lengths so I like the sound of the 33.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Killer instinct X1

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

.


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

stickbow shooter said:


> My left shoulder took almost a year before I could even think about shooting a bow. But it had the most repairs, had torn tendons, torn labrum, rotator tear plus bone spurs that needed removed. They went in Lapascropicly ,have three scars.
> The right shoulder was just torn rotator cuff with bone spurs. That one was done surgical and only have one scar about 3-4 inches long. It was about 6 months before so started shooting.
> 
> Both surgeries were done with a nerve block. The first one I was awake during the nerve block. I about came up off the table and called the doc everything but a white man. It sucked !!!!!!!!!. The second surgery I was asleep during the nerve block, much better.
> ...


Well, I didn't get through my MRI. I went in on Monday for the contrast injection in my shoulder, and then headed in to the MRI room. I laid down, they put a warm blanket on me, some headphones, and then slid me in to the tube! It was about 5 seconds before claustophobia struck and I was hollering to get me the heck outta there! I couldn't take it being surrounded on all sides with only 10" to spare. So now I have to reschedule and get sedated before going back in that thing! In the meantime, I'll continue to pop Motrin, loose sleep every night, and complain about my shoulder. I turn 45 in a couple days and didn't think it would get this old this fast! Lol.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Deskjockey1 said:


> Well, I didn't get through my MRI. I went in on Monday for the contrast injection in my shoulder, and then headed in to the MRI room. I laid down, they put a warm blanket on me, some headphones, and then slid me in to the tube! It was about 5 seconds before claustophobia struck and I was hollering to get me the heck outta there! I couldn't take it being surrounded on all sides with only 10" to spare. So now I have to reschedule and get sedated before going back in that thing! In the meantime, I'll continue to pop Motrin, loose sleep every night, and complain about my shoulder. I turn 45 in a couple days and didn't think it would get this old this fast! Lol.


Dam that sucks, I believe they have "open " MRI machines at least that's what I've been told. 
I've had more MRIs then I can remember they all sucked. Seemed like they all were to small for me and always worried the power would go out and I'd be stuck 
Lol.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Deskjockey1 said:


> Well, I didn't get through my MRI. I went in on Monday for the contrast injection in my shoulder, and then headed in to the MRI room. I laid down, they put a warm blanket on me, some headphones, and then slid me in to the tube! It was about 5 seconds before claustophobia struck and I was hollering to get me the heck outta there! I couldn't take it being surrounded on all sides with only 10" to spare. So now I have to reschedule and get sedated before going back in that thing! In the meantime, I'll continue to pop Motrin, loose sleep every night, and complain about my shoulder. I turn 45 in a couple days and didn't think it would get this old this fast! Lol.


Did they suggest having a small towel cover your face last time?


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

I would love to but I’m still learning to shoot my Diamond Archery Carbon Cure. IF I did buy a new bow I would look at the Elite Envision. 


-VHR


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

stickbow shooter said:


> Dam that sucks, I believe they have "open " MRI machines at least that's what I've been told.
> I've had more MRIs then I can remember they all sucked. Seemed like they all were to small for me and always worried the power would go out and I'd be stuck
> Lol.


The one at Spectrum health in Zeeland has a massive opening. The worst thing for my rotator cuff is letting down the bow


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

pgpn123 said:


> Did they suggest having a small towel cover your face last time?


They tried putting the "wash cloth" on my face. It compared to 60 grit sandpaper...guess I'm sensitive. lol. I rescheduled today for April 20 with IV sedation. Also applied for my Colorado elk archery preference points last night...knowing I wouldn't be pulling a bow back this year.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

This is depressing! I love archery just about as much as deer hunting! Imagine if one day, you couldn't deer hunt. That's how sad I am! 
Unfortunately, I am looking to get a crossbow. I struggled through severe shoulder pain while drawing last year. It cost me shots at 2 nice bucks that were in range, but I was just too weak and/or in too much pain to shoot at crunch time. No shots taken. Around September last year my practice outings consisted of one painful shot per outing. 
I am trying some re-hab on the rotator cuff these days, but I'm not holding my breath. 
So yes, it looks like I will be sidelining the Mathews NoCam in favor of a crossbow. Right now, I am leaning heavily toward the Wicked Ridge Invader. 
A mans gotta do what a mans gotta do!
<----<<<


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

I just picked up a Tenpoint RS440 Havoc, on clearance. 

Local Archery Shop, Ground Zero, had a very attractive cash price on them.


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

Joe Archer said:


> ... my practice outings consisted of one painful shot per outing.
> I am trying some re-hab on the rotator cuff these days, but I'm not holding my breath. ...


I had the same problem some years ago. Hurt like heck to draw and hold my Switchback. The Xbow laws were changing, and I'm an older guy, so I went the Xbow route. The Havoc is my second Xbow.

Took years to get rid of the pain, how? dumbell weight lifting cured it in 6 months.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Joe Archer said:


> This is depressing! I love archery just about as much as deer hunting! Imagine if one day, you couldn't deer hunt. That's how sad I am!
> Unfortunately, I am looking to get a crossbow. I struggled through severe shoulder pain while drawing last year. It cost me shots at 2 nice bucks that were in range, but I was just too weak and/or in too much pain to shoot at crunch time. No shots taken. Around September last year my practice outings consisted of one painful shot per outing.
> I am trying some re-hab on the rotator cuff these days, but I'm not holding my breath.
> So yes, it looks like I will be sidelining the Mathews NoCam in favor of a crossbow. Right now, I am leaning heavily toward the Wicked Ridge Invader.
> ...


Very depressing indeed. It truly sucks when you either are having a hard time or can't do what you love anymore. I'm struggling with what to do myself ,basically I'm lost as a bowhunter if you will. Love shooting my bows basically everyday in my yard . Even in the dead of winter I would fling a few in the yard or in garage. My family and some friends have shoots on weekends in the summer, lots of fun. A few cocktails, good food and a lot of BSing . But with my health problems somedays I question my sanity.
One day it won't be the same because some will go the Xbox route. But I won't hold it against them and nobody should ,its your hunt.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Joe Archer said:


> This is depressing! I love archery just about as much as deer hunting! Imagine if one day, you couldn't deer hunt. That's how sad I am!
> Unfortunately, I am looking to get a crossbow. I struggled through severe shoulder pain while drawing last year. It cost me shots at 2 nice bucks that were in range, but I was just too weak and/or in too much pain to shoot at crunch time. No shots taken. Around September last year my practice outings consisted of one painful shot per outing.
> I am trying some re-hab on the rotator cuff these days, but I'm not holding my breath.
> So yes, it looks like I will be sidelining the Mathews NoCam in favor of a crossbow. Right now, I am leaning heavily toward the Wicked Ridge Invader.
> ...


Sucks for sure, do whatever you have to. Did bow practice cause the shoulder problem originally?


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

A few years ago I got myself a cheap/creaky crossbow (which I somehow made work for me) thinking I’d get back to my compound but the shoulder wouldn’t allow it. This year I got myself a Sub 1 XR and mounted a Holosun 512 C scope. Being parallax free with unlimited eye relief I am looking forward to hunting this high quality rig!










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

pgpn123 said:


> Sucks for sure, do whatever you have to. Did bow practice cause the shoulder problem originally?


I'm not sure what the hell caused it. One day last September I went out in the back yard to shoot. I drew my compound only to find intense pain radiating down the back of my bow (left) arm. At first I didn't recognize it as rotator cuff. Initially, I thought it was more likely a triceps tendon in jury. After talking to a few people (surgeon included) I realized it was likely rotator cuff. To date I still can't draw and hold my bow without some pretty significant pain. 
Strange thing is the only time it really ever hurts is when I draw my bow. Maybe some slight discomfort when I put my jacket on. Gives me a little reason to hope I can rehab it away......
<----<<<


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Joe Archer said:


> This is depressing! I love archery just about as much as deer hunting! Imagine if one day, you couldn't deer hunt. That's how sad I am!
> Unfortunately, I am looking to get a crossbow. I struggled through severe shoulder pain while drawing last year. It cost me shots at 2 nice bucks that were in range, but I was just too weak and/or in too much pain to shoot at crunch time. No shots taken. Around September last year my practice outings consisted of one painful shot per outing.
> I am trying some re-hab on the rotator cuff these days, but I'm not holding my breath.
> So yes, it looks like I will be sidelining the Mathews NoCam in favor of a crossbow. Right now, I am leaning heavily toward the Wicked Ridge Invader.
> ...


That sucks, good choice however......


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Joe Archer said:


> I'm not sure what the hell caused it. One day last September I went out in the back yard to shoot. I drew my compound only to find intense pain radiating down the back of my bow (left) arm. At first I didn't recognize it as rotator cuff. Initially, I thought it was more likely a triceps tendon in jury. After talking to a few people (surgeon included) I realized it was likely rotator cuff. To date I still can't draw and hold my bow without some pretty significant pain.
> Strange thing is the only time it really ever hurts is when I draw my bow. Maybe some slight discomfort when I put my jacket on. Gives me a little reason to hope I can rehab it away......
> <----<<<


Damn, good luck with it.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Took my wife's new bow in over the weekend to make a few tweaks and while we were waiting we saw a guy drop over $5k on a crossbow and garmin scope package. That thing better gut the deer too


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I watched a guy a spend 4K on one while waiting my turn to be served at a bow shop this fall. Insane the money flying around.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

bowhunter426 said:


> Took my wife's new bow in over the weekend to make a few tweaks and while we were waiting we saw a guy drop over $5k on a crossbow and garmin scope package. That thing better gut the deer too


At some point they should put restrictions on crossbows or they may as well make it one season using any weapon. I'm definitely not a fan of range finding scopes on bows or crossbows. Several other states restrict archery equipment in order to limit the effective range.

Back to the main topic. I hope to shoot a V3X 33 this week so I can make my decision on which one to order.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

MossyHorns said:


> At some point they should put restrictions on crossbows or they may as well make it one season using any weapon. I'm definitely not a fan of range finding scopes on bows or crossbows. Several other states restrict archery equipment in order to limit the effective range.
> 
> Back to the main topic. I hope to shoot a V3X 33 this week so I can make my decision on which one to order.


Wait till you get to that point in your life when something goes bad, you'll sing a different song. I did.

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

BlackRhino said:


> Wait till you get to that point in your life when something goes bad, you'll sing a different song. I did.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


He said other states limit the effective range of crossbows with restrictions, not to eliminate them.


----------



## ErieH2O (Jan 24, 2018)

Crossbow hunting keeps a lot of people in the game. Limiting capabilities of hunting weapons in most states is going the opposite of restriction when it comes to Whitetail deer. Moving the rifle deer opening date back to Thursday or Friday before Thanksgiving would be a higher priority in my book.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

ErieH2O said:


> Crossbow hunting keeps a lot of people in the game.


Physical limitation fine. Healthy individual meh.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

BlackRhino said:


> Wait till you get to that point in your life when something goes bad, you'll sing a different song. I did.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


So you are saying your hunting skills are so limited that you need a Ravin that shoots 500 fps or an Excalibur Twinstrike that can take back to back shots all while topped with a range finding scope? My local archery shop shot the new Ravin through their chronograph and it registered 515 fps. That's right around 200 fps faster than what a compound hunter can get out of the fastest compound. Even with equipment restrictions, it wouldn't prevent you from using a crossbow.


----------



## Oak (Oct 12, 2020)

Crossbow seems a good balance for me , so as not to miss the coming season while my shoulder recovers, I am looking at Tenpoint Siege and debating Ravin10X that is coming this summer, any thoughts/advice appreciated


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Just wait the " Airbow" thingy is snaking its way threw our Legislature .


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

MossyHorns said:


> At some point they should put restrictions on crossbows or they may as well make it one season using any weapon. I'm definitely not a fan of range finding scopes on bows or crossbows. Several other states restrict archery equipment in order to limit the effective range.
> 
> Back to the main topic. I hope to shoot a V3X 33 this week so I can make my decision on which one to order.


wow. you need to get out. I have seen plenty of ads for range finding sights for bows.
Even with out my injury there would be times I would like to have my crossbow with my over my compound. I can shot both effective to 40 yards.
I will not take any game animal with a broadhead father than than.
Crossbows are still a silent weapon unlike a firearm, and don't alert every creature in the woods.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Joe Archer said:


> This is depressing! I love archery just about as much as deer hunting! Imagine if one day, you couldn't deer hunt. That's how sad I am!
> Unfortunately, I am looking to get a crossbow. I struggled through severe shoulder pain while drawing last year. It cost me shots at 2 nice bucks that were in range, but I was just too weak and/or in too much pain to shoot at crunch time. No shots taken. Around September last year my practice outings consisted of one painful shot per outing.
> I am trying some re-hab on the rotator cuff these days, but I'm not holding my breath.
> So yes, it looks like I will be sidelining the Mathews NoCam in favor of a crossbow. Right now, I am leaning heavily toward the Wicked Ridge Invader.
> ...


Enjoyed varied recurves , longbows and compounds over 40 years.
Did not shed a tear from picking up crossbows to retain capability.
The other options for accuracy's (the targets) sake would be to not hunt archery season. Or to shoot poorly with a compound.

Ask me if I care what someone not using a crossbow thinks I should use during archery season.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

wildcoy73 said:


> wow. you need to get out. I have seen plenty of ads for range finding sights for bows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Wow! You need to read better. I clearly stated that I wasn't a fan of them for BOWS or crossbows.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Waif said:


> Enjoyed varied recurves , longbows and compounds over 40 years.
> Did not shed a tear from picking up crossbows to retain capability.
> The other options for accuracy's (the targets) sake would be to not hunt archery season. Or to shoot poorly with a compound.
> 
> Ask me if I care what someone not using a crossbow thinks I should use during archery season.


I could also care less what someone hunts with, and I'll likely have to get a crossbow this year as well. Still, for me, saying good-bye to archery is like burying an old friend. 
<----<<<


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Joe Archer said:


> I could also care less what someone hunts with, and I'll likely have to get a crossbow this year as well. Still, for me, saying good-bye to archery is like burying an old friend.
> <----<<<


Time will tell. You might recover use without discomfort.

Lighter bows exist too.
If for no other use , for target in the yard. Or small game.

I might miss old tools.( Still holding on to my last new compound bought quite a while ago that has cut some hearts. ) Doesn't mean no more using tools though.
Adapt or don't.


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

I support Joe's sentiment. I really miss being able to tinker and shoot my compound. Heck, up through December I was looking at getting a new rest and some stabilizer upgrades, but my shoulder complications settled in and common sense told me not to spend the money on something I couldn't utilize for quite some time. I think the biggest depressing thing about my situation is how everyone tells me that I need to take it easy for an extended period of time. I do NOT like to sit still. I'm not a TV watcher. I have to be busy fixing, or improving things. Somebody has to change the oil on the tractor, truck, 4 wheeler, etc.. Somebody has to finish siding the cabin. Somebody has to finish remodeling the bathroom. Somebody needs to finish installing the fence around the yard. Sounds like somebody could solve a lot of open projects by getting a divorce and not having the inspector general (wife) come up with with more crap to fix/do! LOL. Don't tell her I said that!


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Deskjockey1 said:


> I support Joe's sentiment. I really miss being able to tinker and shoot my compound. Heck, up through December I was looking at getting a new rest and some stabilizer upgrades, but my shoulder complications settled in and common sense told me not to spend the money on something I couldn't utilize for quite some time. I think the biggest depressing thing about my situation is how everyone tells me that I need to take it easy for an extended period of time. I do NOT like to sit still. I'm not a TV watcher. I have to be busy fixing, or improving things. Somebody has to change the oil on the tractor, truck, 4 wheeler, etc.. Somebody has to finish siding the cabin. Somebody has to finish remodeling the bathroom. Somebody needs to finish installing the fence around the yard. Sounds like somebody could solve a lot of open projects by getting a divorce and not having the inspector general (wife) come up with with more crap to fix/do! LOL. Don't tell her I said that!


Both my shoulders have rotator cuff problems that I have been dealing with for over 10 hears. It's been a while since my last cortisone shot. I basically quit doing any work that requires me to work with my hands over my head head. If I do, it can't be for very long. So far that's kept me from needing any surgery. I still work a physical job and stay very busy at home around the farm working on things.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I've have had a couple xbows and even taken one out hunting . First time out I killed a nice 8 point with it . Later that night I started to regret it. It seemed too easy to me and didn't sit right. 
That was the last time I took it out hunting and later sold it. 
Now I have another one because started thinking with my health issues might be the best route to go. But it hasn't seen the woods yet and might be for sale also.
To me there is no pleasure in dragging one threw the woods, worrying everytime I open the case something is going to be wrong with it . Plus The unfair advantage it creates still looms in my mind. Its just not the same thing as hunting with a compound or traditional bow . To me it went from hunting to waiting to kill. Notice I said to me. I'm choosing to go the lighter draw weight and cut back on shooting time to help ( hopefully) with it. I know most won't relate or understand but that's ok, its my hunt.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

I ordered a wide view, no magnification Holosun with my new Sub-1 XR Xbox and sighted in to 35 yards. I didn’t want a rifle style scope as I won’t be hunting at long distance and wanted the easier target finding you can do with both eyes open. This is how the red looks on a bag at 25 yards.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Bought the vertix last year, a guy had won the certificate in a raffle. Didn't need the bow. I ordered direct from Matthew's with specs I wanted. $600. What a deal. Did not kill a deer last year. So.... need one this year. Also got a hat!


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

I got 2 new bows this year, I got a Bowtech Carbon Icon, had it fully set up and really didn't like it. So I bought an Xpedition Mountaineer X and can't say good enough things about it, I shot probably every bow model sold in stores in SE Michigan and the Xpedition felt superior to all of them in every way to me at least. The draw cycle is butter smooth with great letoff, solid back wall, and a deep valley. At 62lbs it is way easier to draw than my Bowtech at 55lbs when it's on comfort mode, and noticeably faster as well. I have no need for the Bowtech anymore and will probably stick with Xpedition for a while. I shot Hoyt for 10 years before these 2 bows just in case anyone is wondering. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

